# noisy water pump



## 110985 (Mar 30, 2008)

My parents, after many years in a caravan, have now bought an Autocruise starfire(07) but are bothered by a very noisy waterpump. Is this a common problem and can it be fixed? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Merlaux

Water pumps are often mounted in the middle of a large wooden panel - ours is in the space under the wardrobe. They are not the quietest of gadgets anyway, and with the panel acting as a sounding board they can make quite a rattle.

Probably nothing wrong with your Mum's, but worth getting it checked in case it lets them down on holiday - it will fail on the first day of course, that's Sod's Law. :roll: 

Cheers


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most water pumps ( Shurflo anyway) have an adjusting screw at the front. See the pump manual and try adjusting it. Remember to count the turns, so you can return it to the original setting.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Melaux, Do NOT adjust the screw on the end, that affects the micoswitch setting only. Try loosening the mounting screws as they are rubber mounted & it is common for people to overtighten them & negate the rubber mounting, Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

sergeant said:


> Hi Melaux, Do NOT adjust the screw on the end, that affects the micoswitch setting only. Try loosening the mounting screws as they are rubber mounted & it is common for people to overtighten them & negate the rubber mounting, Steve


Steve (sergeant)
Could you put something in your signature or on the post indicating that you are in the trade and your advise is given from experience? I know you have helped many including myself but feel the majority are unaware of your knowledge.

Steve


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Steve (SandJ), Must admit I am wary of this as this mhf is addictive & time consuming as it is but tell me what you think of the signature, Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Steve
Nice one
I will have the free whenever possible :wink: 
Diy with technical advice for me :wink:

Steve

ps
Larger font and *Bold* :wink:


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

It is almost certainly normal. We had the same thought when we changed from tugging. First time out, even went across the site to get somebody with the same van to have a listen! Just like mine he said. 

Rick


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

merlaux said:


> My parents, after many years in a caravan, have now bought an Autocruise starfire(07) but are bothered by a very noisy waterpump. Is this a common problem and can it be fixed? Any help appreciated.


You need to hear my pumps on the boat and they are buried down in the bowels with the air con units.

It is actually handy hearing them especially when the *70 gallon* water tank gets low!

You can reduce the noise by changing the rubber mounting bushes to something a bit more substantial and not tightening the screws up to much.

Regards


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We had this problem on the Autocruise Mustang, we cured it by having it mounted twice,on two sets of rubber mounted boards. We have noticed that quite a few pumps are mounted on the side of lockers instead of on the floor as well.It might also help boxing it in if it really does annoy you.

cabby


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have/had a similar problem. In my case the pipe joint on the pump was just touching the side panel this was the main source of the noise. I stuffed pieces of sponge rubber between the pump and the panel and the pipe and the panel. Its much better now.

peedee


----------

